# the reason for getting off the computer



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

laptops and computer for too long

mess with your spacial-temporal reasoning ... ever wondered why when you get off the laptop after being on it for so long your perception feels even more off

there you go

it's a common symptom to have with depersonalisation ... but laptop/computer only make it worse.

xx


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

So THAT'S why I feel 10x more depersonalized when I get off the computer to go to bed at night after having been on for 6-10 hours straight? Interesting.


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

I've often wondered that. Perhaps there is something more scientific (and relating to the optics) behind it.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I think that maybe staring at a bright screen for too long lowers melatonin levels in the brain. Melatonin is only produced at night when there is no light.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

flat said:


> I think that maybe staring at a bright screen for too long lowers melatonin levels in the brain. Melatonin is only produced at night when there is no light.


This is also what happens.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Try looking at your face in the mirror after spending at least 3 hours on the computer.

ahaha it makes me laugh how fucked depersonalization actually messes your perception up. ESPECIALLY after being on laptop/computer.

it seems like my pupils are completely miss placed ahaha it is almost like i see from the bridge of my nose.

LOL


----------

